

Where to buy padded envelopes and shipping supplies? - rms

I remember someone posting here with where they bought shipping supplies but didn't save the link. Anyone have any recommendations? Thanks.
======
brk
Don't forget to check with your standard shipper (if you're using one). You
can get a lot of the supplies for free of UPS, Fedex, etc.

------
aaroneous
uline.com -- they're amazing. Cheap overnight delivery in CA too.

~~~
rms
Thank you

